# Bike 'n a Box



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2021)

Anyone else bite off more than they can chew? Get excited for a bike, make the deal, get it packed/shipped, then the poor thing sits in a box waiting to be serviced and put back on the road. Well...yours truly is guilty...on multiple counts. And I'm still tracking bikes down! Anywho, post up any bikes you bought that are STILL in the box. Maybe this thread will shame us into getting these things on the workstand and back on the street!






























Edit:Some previously posted are not technically in a box, but were mocked up and/or put on the backburner for while.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 6, 2021)

Um, nope.


----------



## kirk thomas (May 7, 2021)

Wow all those are still in boxes?


----------



## B607 (May 7, 2021)

Most of them are girls bikes.  No wonder they're sitting.  Gary


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 7, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone else bite off more than they can chew? Get excited for a bike, make the deal, get it packed/shipped, then the poor thing sits in a box waiting to be serviced and put back on the road. Well...yours truly is guilty...on multiple counts. And I'm still tracking bikes down! Anywho, post up any bikes you bought that are STILL in the box. Maybe this thread will shame us into getting these things on the workstand and back on the street!
> 
> View attachment 1405992
> 
> ...



  I’ll send you a shipping label for that black girly zep when you’re ready. That way you don’t have to bother or hassle with taking out of the box


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2021)

B607 said:


> Most of them are girls bikes.  No wonder they're sitting.  Gary



Yeah. Just waiting to be parted out.


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2021)

I’ll take the truss rods!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 7, 2021)

.....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 7, 2021)

i love to buy bike's in box's that no one has time to put together.. i am your guy right here.. always willing to help a member of the cabe out  pm me @fordmike65 i can help


----------



## pedal4416 (May 7, 2021)

Sounds like you have 1 too many tall Ivers......


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 7, 2021)

I always take them out of the box, and then usually try to fit 2-3 frame sets in 1 box, in order to have fewer boxes of bikes; i.e., less boxes = less of a problem.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 7, 2021)

At least you put miles on the bikes you dont have in boxes!


----------



## srfndoc (May 7, 2021)

If you take it out of the box and put it in another box in the garage with more bike parts does it still count?


----------



## volksboy57 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (May 7, 2021)

Cant say ive ever had this issue.  I only buy bikes im totally in love with and wanna ride now so the day they arrive at my house I cant get that thing assembled quick enough!  
I can say i have a set of Schwinn brakes that i got for a bike that sold before they even arrived that are still in the shipping Ebay package 6 years later.  Lol!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2021)

I've never bought a bike in a box. just local.  as for projects getting done, I have had a wheel in my truing stand for 6 months that needs fixed for my 61 Schwinn _*RACER.*_


----------



## Superman1984 (May 7, 2021)

So @fordmike65 does indeed own box store bikes; I had the suspicion he did but never had proof until now. LOL. You can't have a Lady for every seat; the child support will ruin the fun man


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2021)

I have a few bikes in boxes, but they are trying to be sold..... Hint!


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2021)

Ha! When you told me you still had not opened the girls Zep I sold you, @fordmike65 , i thought you flipped it! Glad I was wrong! Get er’ done, Son!


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2021)

I’ve got a few that I’ve never cut the tape on, and I’ve re sold a few that I’ve never cut the tape on.
Those ones are like what’s behind door number 2?
No guarantee’s if I’ve never actually seen the bike.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 7, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Ha! When you told me you still had not opened the girls Zep I sold you, @fordmike65 , i thought you flipped it! Glad I was wrong! Get er’ done, Son!



THAT'S RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 10, 2021)

Maybe!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I’ve got a few that I’ve never cut the tape on, and I’ve re sold a few that I’ve never cut the tape on.
> Those ones are like what’s behind door number 2?
> No guarantee’s if I’ve never actually seen the bike.






WetDogGraphix said:


> Maybe!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1408641



Keep 'em coming! I'm feeling better & better!


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2021)

This one,










And this one, are a couple that I still haven’t cut the tape on.



The Robin is going on ten years now.
I’m almost afraid to look. Lol!


----------



## Maskadeo (May 10, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1408660
> The Robin is going on ten years now.
> I’m almost afraid to look. Lol!



It’s probably turned into a Bluebird by now!


----------



## Jay81 (May 10, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> This one,View attachment 1408652
> View attachment 1408653
> View attachment 1408655
> View attachment 1408658And this one, are a couple that I still haven’t cut the tape on.
> ...




I'd love to own a Robin. Maybe some day....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone else bite off more than they can chew? Get excited for a bike, make the deal, get it packed/shipped, then the poor thing sits in a box waiting to be serviced and put back on the road. Well...yours truly is guilty...on multiple counts. And I'm still tracking bikes down! Anywho, post up any bikes you bought that are STILL in the box. Maybe this thread will shame us into getting these things on the workstand and back on the street!
> 
> View attachment 1405992
> 
> ...



One down....8 to go!







Wait...there were 7 bikes in a box. Minus the Pacemaker.... 🤔 How is that 8?






OH! I've added 2 more bikes in a box since I started this thread! BAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 28, 2021)

The safest place for a prewar girls bike is being packed away in a shipping box!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 28, 2021)

Its fun to have boxes and boxes packed with great bikes.  I like to leave them unlabled so I have no idea whats in there, it makes it more of a surprise when you peek inside.  I bought a Twin 40 in 2015.  I told myself I had to finish that one before I could mess with any new additions. The boxes have been piling up ever since.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm going to list a bunch of cool bikes, but only sell them to guys who have multiple unopened boxes from this post. then ship each of you bikes and parts I find at the curb on trash day and take the money and buy cool bikes for myself.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2021)

More than one is not acceptable...⚖️and may be a sign of a deeper hoarding problem,("investing"?) but what do I know? 😆   I had one sit for 6 mos. I think but how can you not open the box and work on it ? 😄


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2021)

Anything I buy comes out of the box quickly.I want to be sure it is what I paid for and not damaged.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 28, 2021)

SKPC said:


> how can you not open the box and work on it ? 😄



Pro tip #74   A great way to keep your projects from moving forward is to organize your workspace in such a way that you can't physically get to them.  Follow me on here for more great storage and organization tips!


----------



## Boris (Oct 28, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I find it helps if you organize your workspace in such a way that you can't physically get to it.
> 
> View attachment 1503850



You're a great box collector, maybe even the greatest, but watch your back. There's always going to be another great box collector that's going to try out box collect you. It's lonely at the top (or bottom), isn't it Chris?....Chris?.....Are you in there Chris?


----------



## SKPC (Oct 29, 2021)

Chris may still have his head buried as he mentioned earlier, but he is still everywhere I think.   From an investment perspective, purchasing a known-to-be-valuable-forever bike from a vetted and trusted seller allows many enthusiasts to not look at it but stack it with the other ones, for a sure-to-come future benefit, monetary or otherwise.    Not a bad thing necessarily. Leaving the bike in the box also eliminates  re-packing the bike back into another box if you ever decide to move it along for profit!   Oh, and not so sure he has forgotten what he has in all those boxes....🙄


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2022)

One more down! 1937 Zep on the road again...


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2022)

I'm really surprised I wasn't invited for the Yosemite ride! 😜 That Zep is BA!


----------



## mrg (May 23, 2022)

Don't think I've had a bike in a box for more than a day but getting completely reassembled may be a different story!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2022)

Up until a little over a week ago this poor Zep sat in a box for over 4 years 😣


----------

